# Do I NEED to run lipo's



## motoman011 (Apr 1, 2002)

I purchased a RC8Te from a guy from work for a $100 still in the box, great, he obviously needed the money. My question is, do I need to run lipo's, or can I run 2 4000nimh 6 cell stick packs and still get the 10-15min of runtime I am looking to get for street use and the backyard track. I'm not aginst lipo's, I just run with my 2 young children and for safety/cost issues, I'd rather stick with what I already own. If I need to run lipo's, it's EBay bound!

Thanks


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

You dont HAVE to run lipos. You would proabably notice considerably better performance from lipos but you dont have to run them. Will run just fine on nimhs as long as they fit in the chassis.


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

if you do purchase lipos, be careful what companies you are buying from off of ebay... not all are legitimate...


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i have to say that lipos are ALOT safer than NiMh. you have to be awesome to blow up a lipo. if u charge it in lipo mode and not over discharge it, they so much better than NimH, but if it for bashing, either will work, just wont get the run time outta NiMh that you could/would outta lipo...


----------



## MAV913 (Dec 14, 2006)

On the Lipo purchase if you decide to, check out http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_index.asp# . Their Lipo's have been great for bashing around and the price is right. I've used these ( http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...e=ZIPPY_Flightmax_4000mAh_2S1P_25C_Car_Lipoly ) in the cars we have for bashing around and they have worked great. There were some issues with them when they first came out over a year ago but the updated ones took care of the problems they were having. Hope this helped.....John B


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

MAV913 said:


> On the Lipo purchase if you decide to, check out http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_index.asp# . Their Lipo's have been great for bashing around and the price is right. I've used these ( http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...e=ZIPPY_Flightmax_4000mAh_2S1P_25C_Car_Lipoly ) in the cars we have for bashing around and they have worked great. There were some issues with them when they first came out over a year ago but the updated ones took care of the problems they were having. Hope this helped.....John B


I have 5 of those and they work great.


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

SMC makes good batteries


----------



## MAV913 (Dec 14, 2006)

SMC makes an excellent battery but you will not pay $24.79 US (plus shipping of course) for a 4000 Mah 25c 2s battery from them. If he was going to get into racing I would have recommended SMC, Fantom (which I race with) or one of the gazillion other reputable lipo suppliers. As a father I would much rather recommend the less expensive alternative for his particular application not one of the most expensive. 

One thing I forgot to mention is the charger that Hobbycity offers from Turnigy. It will charge Ni-Cd, Ni-Mh, Li-Po and lead acid batteries and has a built in balancer for the Li-Pos. Here is the link to it; http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...ame=Turnigy_Accucel-6_50W_5A_Balancer/Charger The one thing that really impressed me with it was how well brought some of my Ni-Mh's back from the dead. My Turbo 35BL just wouldn't charge because the voltage in the cells were to low but the Turnigy brought the voltage back up in them. 

John B


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

MAV913 said:


> SMC makes an excellent battery but you will not pay $24.79 US (plus shipping of course) for a 4000 Mah 25c 2s battery from them. If he was going to get into racing I would have recommended SMC, Fantom (which I race with) or one of the gazillion other reputable lipo suppliers. As a father I would much rather recommend the less expensive alternative for his particular application not one of the most expensive.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention is the charger that Hobbycity offers from Turnigy. It will charge Ni-Cd, Ni-Mh, Li-Po and lead acid batteries and has a built in balancer for the Li-Pos. Here is the link to it; http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...ame=Turnigy_Accucel-6_50W_5A_Balancer/Charger The one thing that really impressed me with it was how well brought some of my Ni-Mh's back from the dead. My Turbo 35BL just wouldn't charge because the voltage in the cells were to low but the Turnigy brought the voltage back up in them.
> 
> John B


I also have 2 of the Accucell 6 from Hobbycity too and they do work great


----------

